# Smoked gator ribs



## dukehoner (Jan 30, 2017)

I've cooked alligator ribs before simmered and smothered in gravynil put them on the smoker this time not bad.













IMG_20170129_125053_251.jpg



__ dukehoner
__ Jan 30, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2017)

They look real good!

We eat gator tail all the time, but I've never tried the ribs.

Al


----------

